# Why Fat Thighs Are Not as Bad as a Fat Abdomen



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Why Fat Thighs Are Not as Bad as a Fat Abdomen ScienceDaily – Using ice cream, candy bars and energy drinks to help volunteers gain weight, Mayo Clinic researchers have discovered the mechanisms of how body fat grows. Increased abdominal fat seems to heighten risk for metabolic disease, while fat expansion in the lower body [...]

*Read More...*


----------

